# The Historic Warships collection at birkenhead



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

i have just noticed that the above trust is to close on Febuary 5th. it is unfortunate that so much work done by the trustees and volunteers may be lost. 

I was hoping to visit there again this year. I hope they will be able to find suitable financial help soon and be able to reopen as it will be a great day out for the families


----------



## edward (Dec 3, 2005)

there is talk about putting the ships at the albert dock in liverpool if so that might be the savior of the ships.edward


----------

